# Trailer light HELP!!! 2013 Ram 2500



## JMACHALA (Apr 16, 2011)

Okay...I've had it! I give up, I don't get it!! :headknock

I have a brand new Ram 2500 diesel...here's the scenario, trailer lights ALL worked fine on my boat for a month, I went to Lake Ouachita and had my dad back me in.....wellllllll, he proceeds to go back about 8 feet before he pulls up and takes the trailer out ( I was ****** but I love him  ) submerging the entire trailer.....now I can't get my running lights on my truck to work no matter what I do!!! I completely rewired the trailer and installed all new LED's all the way around.

The stop lights, turn signals etc work FINE, no issue, just no trailer running/marker lights.....I have tried everything, looked at all the fuses under the hood etc and I can't find anything blown...I'm getting NO POWER to the brown wire pin at the back of the trailer receptable, I turned my blinker on and touched my brown wire connection to it to make sure I had it wired correctly on the trailer and all 4 markers blink like Christmas.....does anyone know if there is a fuse box I'm missing??? The relays aren't defined in the owners manual but I wouldn't think that would be the issue. 

Thanks in advance for any help at all.


----------



## j4577 (Feb 11, 2013)

Did you check fuses with a test light by touching the exposed metal tips on each side? I have seen fuses blow that were very hard to tell be looking they were blown.


----------



## JMACHALA (Apr 16, 2011)

I have not sir....I went they those suckers multiple times and can't find any that refer to trailer anything blown. I did switch fuses to make sure it wasn't a bad fuse, but no luck. 

And the way they are described on the fuse box is about as clear as mud. 

I only have 5,000 miles on the truck, maybe I should just let the dealership jack with it. 

But I'd love to avoid that.


----------



## JMACHALA (Apr 16, 2011)

F29 **** sure was it! It "looks" perfecto but certainly was blown.....I'm an idiot! This had kept me up at night but I sincerely thank you all for your help.


----------



## bowmansdad (Nov 29, 2011)

I tried to tell him but he wouldn't listen to old Dad! Thanks for all your help!


----------

